# Hatching brine shrimp



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I seem to be having some trouble hatching out eggs. Honestly I'm not sure if they're hatched or not!

I followed this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8sNx9zTOnQ&feature=player_embedded

and the first time none hatched out. There was never a color change or eggs floating to the top after removing the air for a few minutes. I don't think I had it hot enough, and I definitely had too much salt. I measured for 2 litres of water instead of 1.

I'm on my second try now, and it's in my newly made fishroom (from my bathroom) and it's 80-84F in there. I measured everything out right this time. It's been 24 hours and there is still no color change.

The bbs eggs were given to me by a friend, in a zip lock bag. I'm reading that I'm supposed to keep them in the fridge? I've been keeping the eggs in my fishroom.

Should I wait longer to see if they hatch out, remove the air for 10 minutes now to see if they've hatched, or just buy new eggs?

Also I used aquarium salt (1 tbsp) b/c other than that all I have in iodized salt and I keep forgetting to buy a box of non


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

How old are the eggs? I got a can from Kylie too but they never hatched so I just bought a new one.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

bah - i guess i will buy new ones - thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya it was a bummer...$40 on a can from the IBC but they're the best I've ever used.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

wait, can't your bettas eat sea monkeys? since they are brine shrimp, right? :O i remember when i was 7, i used to feed my betta sea monkeys i got at toys r us XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup they can eat them. BBS is my favorite fry food.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

just bought a can ...


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

If the eggs were taken right out out of freezer, they may take longer to hatch. If they have been out of the freezer for at least a few days, they usually hatch within the normal 24- 36 hours. Then again, it is not uncommon to get bad batches of brine shrimp eggs from pet stores that do not date their perishable items. I hope your newest batch has a better hatch rate.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i need to see if my little tube of BBS is still good. x-X i got it last year, when i got Chappy. it was fun. lots of shrimp in my mouth, since i got ghetto with my 'hatchery'. Xd yum.


----------

